
The Biggest Question of 'Mr. Robot' Is About Morality, Not Reality- - shahryc
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/08/mr-robot-usa-morality-reality/400562/?single_page=true
======
shahryc
"Elliot’s worldview may not be delusional, but it probably is too
simplistic—good vs. evil isn’t necessarily the same as good vs. Evil Corp."

